

Why I care about numbers - riboflavin
http://justindunham.net/2014/03/why-i-care-about-numbers/

======
robobro
Numbers are just a different kind of language, according to Ludwig
Wittgenstein. He was interested in language and meaning too. You may enjoy his
work On The Foundations of Mathematics, where he explores that idea more in
depth.

------
softatlas
It isn't merely words that have "great power" but the speaker of certain words
at given points in history.

Language at its base is a set of conventions and agreements. Witty would say
this.

